# AirPods Pro neufs à 200€, comment est-ce possible ?



## Steadiman (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment un tarif pareil peut-il être pratiqué sur Rakuten ? Où est l'escroquerie ? Ces offres sur Rakuten (sur des AirPods ou autres produits d'ailleurs) sont souvent relayées dans les médias spécialisés, ce qui inciterait à faire confiance, mais la baisse de prix est beaucoup trop belle pour être vraie. Sur les AirPods Pro, elle n'est en plus pas temporaire, semble-t-il. Les vendeurs ont beau avoir des avis très favorables, ce n'est aujourd'hui plus tellement un gage de confiance quand on sait à quel point ces avis peuvent être factices. Quelqu'un ici s'est-il déjà procuré des AirPods via ce biais ?


----------



## Anthony (25 Juin 2020)

Steadiman a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment un tarif pareil peut-il être pratiqué sur Rakuten ?



0 % de marge commerçant pour commencer, et probablement quelques astuces supplémentaires pour éviter ou réduire la marge distributeur, c'est relativement simple quand tu es une boite internationale*. C'est un produit d'appel, pour construire le « réflexe » Rakuten quand tu va acheter d'autres produits. C'est une stratégie archi-commune, Cdiscount était très fort pour ça à une époque.

(*Et pour les revendeurs qui n'ont pas pignon sur rue : fraude sur les taxes, revente de produits reconditionnés, filières grises, voire contrefaçons.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Ce sujet tombe bien. Justement, je me posais la question. Récemment je cherchais des écouteurs sans fil pour mon boulot.

Bref j'ai fait le tour  des sites, j'ai hésité pas mal et j'ai voulu prendre les airpods.

J'ai regardé un peu les prix et  lorsque le prix est "bas", dans les commentaires des vendeurs même bien notés il n'est pas rare de trouver des gens qui ont reçu des copies ou qui ont reçu des airpods au fonctionnement douteux.

En même temps, je suis sur que certains ne pensent même pas à vérifier s'ils ont des originaux.

Bref, j'ai décidé de regarder les petites annonces.... beaucoup de produits "neuf", et à chaque fois que je demandais le n° de série pour voir si je peux prendre l'AppleCare...au mieux je n'ai pas de réponses, au pire j'apprends que se sont des reconditionnés ou des copies pour les plus honnêtes des vendeurs.

Finalement, j'ai pris mes Airpods en boutique physique. Gagner 30 ou 40 euros pour tout perdre en cas de besoin de SAV.....non merci.

J'allais oublier même sur A......n on peut tomber sur des copies..et pas vendu par des vendeurs tiers mais par A.....n. J'en ai fait l'expérience sur une coque Otterbox 

Donc prix "bas" pour moi, une forte "chance" de tomber sur de la copie concernant les Airpods.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juin 2020)

Marché gris... TVA non acquitté... blabla...


----------



## Oizo (12 Octobre 2020)

J'ai essayé de commander ces AirPods Pro à 200 €. Chez un vendeur "pro" sur Rakuten, donc possibilité de retourner sous 14 jours en cas de problème avec remboursement de la plateforme et non du vendeur, ça m'a rassuré. 

Donc j'ai reçu, et j'ai regardé de près tous les détails pour repérer si c'est un faux.

Le modèle est MWP22KH/A, c'est donc un modèle pour le marché chinois si mes renseignements sont bons.

Le numéro de série est valide, j'ai la garantie qui s'applique à date d'achat, et j'ai une facture du vendeur. C'est le même numéro de série que je retrouve à l'intérieur du boîtier de charge, et dans les informations sur l'iPhone.

L'intérieur du boîtier de charge ne comporte pas l'indication "CE" par contre. Peut-être non indiquée sur ce marché ? Si quelqu'un peut confirmer. La norme CE est sur la boîte par contre.

J'ai tous les livrets apparemment, mais uniquement en Anglais et Chinois. Pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'il n'y a d'autocollant Apple avec les AirPods Pro ?

Si j'ai ces deux dernières précisions, j'aurai tout vérifié. Le fonctionnement est impeccable, le son est très bon, la réduction du bruit fonctionne...


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> Le modèle est MWP22KH/A, c'est donc un modèle pour le marché chinois si mes renseignements sont bons.



Corée du Sud, ce serait MWP22CH/A pour les modèles chinois, que l'on voit souvent sur les sites de reconditionnement et d'enchères (et MWP22ZM/A pour l'Europe, MWP22AM/A pour les États-Unis…). Ça explique l'absence de marquage CE. Le numéro de série reconnu par Apple, bien présent sur le boitier et les écouteurs, le marquage Made in China sur le boitier, la présence du bon manuel, ce sont des bons signes. Et donc on revient à ma réponse précédente : approvisionnement international, marge réduite, jeu des devises et des taxes, c'est assez facile de gratter les 50 à 75 € en s'organisant bien.

(Cette vidéo est très bien pour faire la différence, sinon : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIaraa91RE0)


----------



## Oizo (13 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour cette vidéo très intéressante.

Je pense qu'avec toutes ces vérifications c'est sûr, j'ai bien des AirPods originaux, parfait


----------



## cillab (13 Octobre 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> J'ai essayé de commander ces AirPods Pro à 200 €. Chez un vendeur "pro" sur Rakuten, donc possibilité de retourner sous 14 jours en cas de problème avec remboursement de la plateforme et non du vendeur, ça m'a rassuré.
> 
> Donc j'ai reçu, et j'ai regardé de près tous les détails pour repérer si c'est un faux.
> 
> ...


bonjour   oui les miens comportent,la marque CE intérieur gauche


----------



## maxou56 (24 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Les faux n'ont pas la puce H1 (ou W1) qui permet d’appairer automatiquement avec tous les autres appareils en sa possession connectés au même compte iCloud (iPhone, lApple Watch, l’iPad, AppleTV et Mac).


----------



## Oizo (24 Octobre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les faux n'ont pas la puce H1 (ou W1) qui permet d’appairer automatiquement avec tous les autres appareils en sa possession connectés au même compte iCloud (iPhone, lApple Watch, l’iPad, AppleTV et Mac).


Bonjour,

Ah ça c'est une info intéressante qui permet de voir très rapidement si on est en possession d'Airpods authentiques, pour ma part aucun problème ils s'appairent à mon Apple Watch, à mon Mac et à mon iPhone automatiquement.

Merci


----------



## NikoFrrp (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, j’aimerais m’acheter des AirPods Pro et j’en ai vu sur stock x pour à peine 200€. À côté il est écrit mwp22am/a mwp22zm/a et je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire ? Est ce la référence du produit dans son pays ? Et est-ce grave si je reçois  une version américaine ? 
merci d’avance !


----------



## Anthony (14 Janvier 2021)

NikoFrrp a dit:


> Bonjour, j’aimerais m’acheter des AirPods Pro et j’en ai vu sur stock x pour à peine 200€. À côté il est écrit mwp22am/a mwp22zm/a et je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire ? Est ce la référence du produit dans son pays ? Et est-ce grave si je reçois  une version américaine ?
> merci d’avance !


Voir juste au-dessus.


----------



## NikoFrrp (14 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Voir juste au-dessus.


Pardon mais je ne comprend pas trop ...


----------



## Anthony (14 Janvier 2021)

NikoFrrp a dit:


> Pardon mais je ne comprend pas trop ...


Avant ton message, il y a tout une discussion, qui comporte déjà la réponse à ta question sur les numéros de modèle.


----------



## NikoFrrp (15 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Avant ton message, il y a tout une discussion, qui comporte déjà la réponse à ta question sur les numéros de modèle.


Mais pas sur l’authenticité des AirPods revendu sur StockX. Et est-ce gênant d’avoir une version américaine ?


----------



## Anthony (15 Janvier 2021)

NikoFrrp a dit:


> Mais pas sur l’authenticité des AirPods revendu sur StockX.


Ça, c'est à vous d'en juger à la lumière des infos dans ce fil, on ne peut pas faire plus.



NikoFrrp a dit:


> Et est-ce gênant d’avoir une version américaine ?


Non.


----------



## NikoFrrp (15 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça, c'est à vous d'en juger à la lumière des infos dans ce fil, on ne peut pas faire plus.
> 
> 
> Non.


Ok donc vous n’avez jamais entendu parler de quelqu’un qui en aurait achetés sur StockX ? Merci quand même


----------

